# Anyone recently got a bank loan ages 18-21



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Looking at getting a bank loan but was just wondering if anyone asked 18-21 had applied and been sucsessful?

Im finding it hard!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What's your credit rating like? That will be the only thing stopping them loaning you money, how successful anyone else is/was has no bearing on yours.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Well ive only got one credit card with verylittle on and i never missed a payment...


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just (3months ago) got a mortgage aged 21. No problems at all. Having a credit card will help. Not sure exactly what your looking for from us?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It depends on a lot of things including your reason for borrowing. 

Applying for loans and getting refused also lowers your credit rating each time, so I wouldn't keep applying knowing you are likely to get refused.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Try and pay off more than the minimum each month on the CC, can you buy something like petrol each month and pay it off in full? This will show that you are a "sensible" borrower who can manage their debt.

Also are you on the electoral roll? If not make sure you get registered on it.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/loans/credit-rating-credit-score


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

i got 10k one at 19 didn't have a problem

if your worried sign up to experian and look at ur credit history


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

by finding it hard do you mean you have applied for a lot ? most lenders have similar criteria , so if you are declined , dont apply any more but do check your credit file. every application leaves a 'footprint'


----------

